# Best cure for a hangover



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 17, 2013)

Excluding IV therapy. Anyone?


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 17, 2013)

coffee with lots of ice.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 17, 2013)

Drink more whiskey. You will feel great


I usually pop some Tylenol and drink a ton of water and Gatorade


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 17, 2013)

Chase said:


> Drink more whiskey. You will feel great



This 

I usually pregame the night before by drinking a big glass of water (or three) just before bed. Seems to work; haven't had a hangover in ages.


----------



## Thricenotrice (Mar 17, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> This
> 
> I usually pregame the night before by drinking a big glass of water (or three) just before bed. Seems to work; haven't had a hangover in ages.



The best. Hangover cause by dehydration and electrolyte imbalances right? Answer: rehydrate and replace all the stuff you peed out already. 

I second the "as much water as possible" before bed, and I include a good multivitamin. Works 9/10


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 17, 2013)

I mix Gatorade with water ( about 50/50) and drink a couple glasses before bed.


----------



## truetiger (Mar 17, 2013)

Pedialyte


----------



## medicdan (Mar 17, 2013)

Chase said:


> I usually pop some Tylenol and drink a ton of water and Gatorade



Agreed , but I usually swap the tylenol for ibuprophen... I like my liver.


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 17, 2013)

Umm.....don't get that inebriated in the first place?


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 17, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> Umm.....don't get that inebriated in the first place?



Worst advice ever


----------



## CritterNurse (Mar 17, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> Umm.....don't get that inebriated in the first place?



You can get drunk, you just have to be smart about it. Drink plenty of water between alcoholic drinks, make sure you eat well first, and if you're doing extended drinking, eat every few hours.

First time I got drunk was at an overnight drinking party with about 60 guests. There was only 1 hangover the next morning, and that was because she wouldn't eat. There was no chance of drunk driving by the guests, the keys were collected at the door, and there was a tent village set up in the back yard. No one was leaving unless they were sober, or on foot.


----------



## NiMiXeS (Mar 17, 2013)

I just drink Caesars. Works every time.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 18, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> the keys were collected at the door, and there was a tent village set up in the back yard.


now that's a party...... I thought they stopped having those in the 70s

drink water during the night, eat carb food during the night, multi vitamin before you sleep (with a full glass of water) and lastly, water and pancakes for breakfast the next morning.

and if you still wake up with a hangover, zofran, more water, sunglasses, and go back to sleep


----------



## Tigger (Mar 18, 2013)

If I didn't hydrate before bed and it's real bad I'm getting some pedialyte. Alternatively the "anti cramp juice" I make for the hockey players works alright, it's a 20oz Gatorade with a 30ml cup of salt dropped in. Nasty.


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 18, 2013)

Zofran odt should be over the counter.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 18, 2013)

I just get a 64oz Gatorade, drink about 1/4 of it, top it off with plain water, and drink the rest. Then off to bed I go. I've NEVER had a hangover when I do that. Making sure that you eat and drink water during the alcohol consumption event does help with mitigating the effects later, but I have also found that proper rehydration with electrolytes does work really, really well. 

Store bought Gatorade works... but it's actually too strong. It needs to be slightly diluted to bring it to a concentration that actually quickly absorbable (at least as fast as water) and will do the job. If you've ever "reconstituted" the Gatorade that's to be used with the 5 or 10 gallon jugs, you'll note that stuff is very diluted compared to the store stuff...


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 18, 2013)

rwik123 said:


> Zofran odt should be over the counter.


Zofran is good for stopping the heaving and the nausea... but properly rehydrating before bedtime is what'll prevent you from having a really grumpy morning. In other words: no need for the Zofran!


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 18, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> Umm.....don't get that inebriated in the first place?


Beat me to it.

Gentlemen, alcohol makes you soft.

Ladies, alcohol makes your liver fat.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 18, 2013)

chase said:


> worst advice ever



+1.


----------



## MrJones (Mar 18, 2013)

Back in the day we used to hit up the Air Force cargo crews for some time on their oxygen systems. Cleared it up in no time.


----------



## CritterNurse (Mar 18, 2013)

DrParasite said:


> now that's a party...... I thought they stopped having those in the 70s



Nope, this party was in '03. I was 23 at the time. I'm usually one of the designated drivers, but since no one was leaving, there was no need for a driver, so I drank with everyone else.

Word of advice... if there is a trampoline with 8 drunk people on it at once, make sure the safety netting around it is intact, and the cameras are hidden


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 18, 2013)

Just remember the proper order of operation.

First you come up with a crazy plan. 
Next you do the crazy plan.
Finally, you drink to celebrate success of the crazy plan.

Failure to adhere to this order will end with you naked on the table at the local trauma center. Definately not a happy day if you work there.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 18, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> Failure to adhere to this order will end with you naked on the table at the local trauma center. Definately not a happy day if you work there.



Happens to the best of us...

It is kind of awkward when your clinical instructor is the one cutting off your pants/boxers


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 18, 2013)

Chase said:


> Happens to the best of us...
> 
> It is kind of awkward when your clinical instructor is the one cutting off your pants/boxers



FNGs


----------



## socalmedic (Mar 23, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> Umm.....don't get that inebriated in the first place?



can we ban users?


----------



## AzValley (Mar 30, 2013)

Bagels and water!


----------



## Summit (Mar 30, 2013)

Drink more... or less...


----------



## kindofafireguy (Mar 30, 2013)

Beer. Lots more of it, in fact.

A bottle of Bushmill's also goes a long way.


----------



## Achilles (Mar 30, 2013)

Summit said:


> Drink more... or less...



You never get a hangover because you're never sober!


----------



## Boogster (Mar 31, 2013)

I always drink water while in drinking my alcoholic beverage. I have yet to have a hangover, but I'm ony 23, so I have time.

For my friends I always make them chug a gatorade, then fill it with water, take tylenol and sleep. tell them to drink and refill the bottle at least four times. Gotta rehydrates them sons-a-biscuits.


----------



## AzValley (Mar 31, 2013)

Boogster said:


> I always drink water while in drinking my alcoholic beverage. I have yet to have a hangover, but I'm ony 23, so I have time.
> 
> For my friends I always make them chug a gatorade, then fill it with water, take tylenol and sleep. tell them to drink and refill the bottle at least four times. Gotta rehydrates them sons-a-biscuits.



wait to you are 40.  recovering from everything is 10 times as long


----------



## domepatrol (Mar 31, 2013)

Gatorade and water before bed. Scrambled eggs, hashbrowns, and sourdough toast for breakfast.

Sugary mixed drinks give me worse hangovers than beer. So I avoid them. Beer and bourbon for me.


----------



## AzValley (Mar 31, 2013)

domepatrol said:


> Gatorade and water before bed. Scrambled eggs, hashbrowns, and sourdough toast for breakfast.
> 
> Sugary mixed drinks give me worse hangovers than beer. So I avoid them. Beer and bourbon for me.



Gatorade and water before bed...sometimes very hard to remember this :unsure:


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 31, 2013)

Placentophagy... (since SDN started tomorrow a few hours early)


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 31, 2013)

I was pretty sure I understood you, but I googled it just to double check... I'm not even going to ask if you're referring that to us based on experience JP...h34r:


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 31, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Placentophagy... (since SDN started tomorrow a few hours early)



Sounds...nutritious? :unsure:


----------



## domepatrol (Apr 4, 2013)

AzValley said:


> Gatorade and water before bed...sometimes very hard to remember this :unsure:


 Just make sure you're not so drunk that you won't wake up when you have to relieve yourself.


----------



## Bullets (Apr 5, 2013)

Do as the germans do

In Munich they always have some sort of beef broth based soup available for breakfast. Idea being the high levels of iodine helps replenish what you lost the night before

In NJ, pork roll, egg and cheese on a hard roll, salt pepper ketchup

And at least a liter of water before bed...if you can remember


----------



## SeaFoam (Apr 9, 2013)

AzValley said:


> Gatorade and water before bed...sometimes very hard to remember this :unsure:



I usually do Ibuprofen and Gatorade before bed, seems to do the trick.

Oh, don't forget to order food before you go to bed or have some made, so much better in the morning when you don't have to actually make the food.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Apr 9, 2013)

There's no magic cure only mitigations.

1.Limit alcohol consumption

2. If you are drinking, stick to the one type of drink preferably with no caffeine and small amounts of sugar. I tend to drink vodka w/ lime and soda when Im out clubbing.

3. Eat before you start drinking and eat before you go to bed.

4. Hydrate. Drink lots of water before during and after alcohol before bed.

5. A multi-vitamin or B vitamin complex is also good to have before bed.

6. IV NS


----------



## BillyBonebrake (Apr 29, 2013)

A friend in college suffered kidney damage from a MVA and needed dialysis for a few months while his kidneys recovered. He'd go in hungover and come out fresh as a daisy. Kind of an expensive cure, though. EMS hungover must suck, though. Thankfully, I never get in that situation.


----------



## rwik123 (Apr 29, 2013)

BillyBonebrake said:


> A friend in college suffered kidney damage from a MVA and needed dialysis for a few months while his kidneys recovered. He'd go in hungover and come out fresh as a daisy. Kind of an expensive cure, though. EMS hungover must suck, though. Thankfully, I never get in that situation.



I personally wouldn't go out drinking with kidney damage/dialysis the next morning but for each their own...


----------



## BillyBonebrake (Apr 29, 2013)

Ahh but we're talking about an alcoholic ... long since in recovery, thankfully.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 29, 2013)

Being on dialsysis and not following fluid restrictions is a great way to end up receiving an inpatient dialysis treatment.


----------



## kevin1988 (Apr 29, 2013)

I drink 4  44oz cups of water, take a couple of tylenol, take a pee(very important step here folks) and sleep.

The morning routine consists of another 44 oz cup of water, mexican food (carne asada burrito usually) and maybe a monster.

Works 9 out of 10 times.

For the times I fall asleep before drinking water, a cup of water and a jack and coke seems to work best. Then you can follow the beginning steps. This is assuming you don't work that day. 

Nothing is worst than a hangover with a partner that just received their drivers status. Damn sirens never seem to go away.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 29, 2013)

Four 44oz cups of water seems like a really good way to get hyponatremia, not cure a hangover.


----------



## CFal (Apr 30, 2013)

When one of my coworkers would show up to work hungover they would stick an IV in them.


----------



## traumamama (Apr 30, 2013)

Not drinking alcohol is the best cure for a hangover. We always tell the drinkers we pick up that the O2 at 15 liters via a ANR is the best cure! But it is really because we don't want to smell their breath!


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 30, 2013)

traumamama said:


> Not drinking alcohol is the best cure for a hangover. We always tell the drinkers we pick up that the O2 at 15 liters via a ANR is the best cure! But it is really because we don't want to smell their breath!



I am going to assume that is a joke and that you do not actually do that with your patients. But I am probably wrong... <_<


----------



## traumamama (Apr 30, 2013)

Yep, it is a joke. We give them O2 because they need it. Usually because they have been drinking and driving and crash and are injured. Or drink too much and crash from a ETOH overdose. The ANR does help us though when they have alcohol on board and smell like the inside of a bottle. 
However, I did have someone who actually told me that O2 really helped them when they had a hangover. You could try it and see


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 30, 2013)

traumamama said:


> The ANR does help us though when they have alcohol on board and smell like the inside of a bottle.



I am not familiar with the term "ANR", is it some type of mask? If so, that is a great way to help a intoxicated person aspirate vomit. I highly doubt the average intoxicated patient requires oxygen at a flow rate greater than what a Nasal Cannula can deliver. 

Come to think of it I have used a NRB @ 15lpm exactly once in the past 3 months of work. And I have very sick patients with multiple cardiopulmonary problems including PEs, Pulmonary Edema, and COPD. 

That one patient ended up on a HHFNC @ 60lpm. Talk about high flow :wacko:


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 30, 2013)

Chase said:


> I am not familiar with the term "ANR", is it some type of mask? If so, that is a great way to help a intoxicated person aspirate vomit. I highly doubt the average intoxicated patient requires oxygen at a flow rate greater than what a Nasal Cannula can deliver.
> 
> Come to think of it I have used a NRB @ 15lpm exactly once in the past 3 months of work. And I have very sick patients with multiple cardiopulmonary problems including PEs, Pulmonary Edema, and COPD.
> 
> That one patient ended up on a HHFNC @ 60lpm. Talk about high flow :wacko:



I'm thinking she means "A Non Rebreather." I had a rather long response to that post at the ready, but I held back because I knew you'd be coming back with some comments on the subject.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 30, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I'm thinking she means "A Non Rebreather." I had a rather long response to that post at the ready, but I held back because I knew you'd be coming back with some comments on the subject.



Oxygen administration is one of my many soapboxes :rofl:


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Apr 30, 2013)

Need I say more?


----------



## Trashtruck (Apr 30, 2013)

McDonald's Extra Value Meal. Must be a QPC or double cheeseburger with a bigass Coke.

Get the grease in.

Go to bed with lots H20 on board.


----------



## traumamama (May 1, 2013)

ANR: ADULT NON-REBREATHER. PNR: PEDIATRIC NON-REBREATHER

I have been an EMT for 30+ years and the patients who I give O2 to need it. It is only recently that the O2 rule has changed to low dose instead of 15 liters. Many other changes have come about as well. Maybe by the time you have been around that long you will see many changes as well. By the way; where is your closest trauma center or major hospital? Mine is 150 miles away. And if you pay attention to your trauma patient who has a non-rebreather on you can keep them from aspirating on their vomit.


----------



## STXmedic (May 1, 2013)




----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 1, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


>



Ooh man this might get good haha


----------



## VFlutter (May 1, 2013)

traumamama said:


> ANR: ADULT NON-REBREATHER. PNR: PEDIATRIC NON-REBREATHER
> 
> I have been an EMT for 30+ years and the patients who I give O2 to need it. It is only recently that the O2 rule has changed to low dose instead of 15 liters. Many other changes have come about as well. Maybe by the time you have been around that long you will see many changes as well. By the way; where is your closest trauma center or major hospital? Mine is 150 miles away. And if you pay attention to your trauma patient who has a non-rebreather on you can keep them from aspirating on their vomit.



Thank you for clarifying. I have always heard it referred to as NRB.

Hmm should I take the high road on this one.......Nah. I haven't gotten any infractions in a while. 

The fact that you have been an EMT longer than I have been alive does not impress me nor does it reassure me that you are appropriately administering oxygen to your patients. 

You are right that many EMS protocols for oxygen administration have just recently changed and reduced the use of high flow oxygen. They are only a decade or so behind the times. What would we do without that "02 rule" 

Your nearest trauma center is 150 miles away, so around 2 hours? After that transport with a NRB, or ANR, @ 15lpm your patient's P02 will be around...400. Awesome. Hello free radicals. (Free radicals are bad)

My nearest ER is two floors down. Which usually takes around 2 hours with our stupid hospital elevators. I do not get what transport time has to do with it. 

Patients can spontaneously vomit with little or not warning. Even if you are sitting directly next to them you may not be able to get the mask off in time. Now if your patient gets aspiration pneumonia then they may legitimately need that NRB. 



traumamama said:


> We give them O2 because they  need it. Usually because they have been drinking and driving and crash  and are injured. Or drink too much and crash from a ETOH overdose



What criteria do you use to decide if your patients need oxygen? How do you decide what flow rate and what device to use?


----------



## JPINFV (May 1, 2013)

traumamama said:


> ANR: ADULT NON-REBREATHER. PNR: PEDIATRIC NON-REBREATHER










> I have been an EMT for 30+ years and the patients who I give O2 to need it. It is only recently that the O2 rule has changed to low dose instead of 15 liters. Many other changes have come about as well. Maybe by the time you have been around that long you will see many changes as well. By the way; where is your closest trauma center or major hospital? Mine is 150 miles away. And if you pay attention to your trauma patient who has a non-rebreather on you can keep them from aspirating on their vomit.



That NRB isn't saving your trauma patients.


----------



## Aidey (May 1, 2013)

Lets keep it on topic guys. If you want to discuss oxygen over-administration, start a new thread.


----------



## Trailrider (May 1, 2013)

Chase said:


> Worst advice ever





lmao


----------



## JPINFV (May 1, 2013)

I heard that sending me money tends to help...


----------



## MountainMedic (May 3, 2013)

I read somewhere semi-legitimate that coke is the best hangover cure. My protocol:

1. Finish drinking
2. Drink a liter of water
3. At least one hour between last drink and bed
4. Liter of water upon waking
5. Coke if hungover

But let's face it, hydroponics are the best prophylaxis (not that I do that...)


----------



## emergency123 (May 4, 2013)

*menudo*

menudo


----------



## sinus (May 4, 2013)

I think part of the hangover is rebound CNS hyperactivity (mini-withdrawal). Does anyone agree? It's just my opinion, of course.

It would explain why hair of the dog works pretty well.


----------



## Mickster (May 24, 2013)

Gatorade and English muffin with peanut butter before bed and Gatorade all the next day!


----------



## DPM (May 25, 2013)

I have a great trick for people who, like myself, forget to drink water before bed. If you're headed out and you know you're going to hang one on, prepare your bedroom. I have a tray, from a canteen somewhere. I don't know why but I do. Before I leave my apartment the tray goes on the bed, with a pint of water on it and 2 ibuprofen. Everything is ready for me when I get home and I can't ignore it. I can't get in bed without moving the tray and the water, and to get the water off my bed I have to pick it up, so once it's in my hand I might as well drink it. Foolproof...ish

Obviously this doesn't work if you don't have any prior warning, or if you're so smashed you fall asleep on the floor. Or on the bed with the water. Id doesn't matter how hard you try and explain it, you can't spill a pint on yourself when blacked out and convince anyone that it's only water.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 25, 2013)

sinus said:


> I think part of the hangover is rebound CNS hyperactivity (mini-withdrawal). Does anyone agree? It's just my opinion, of course.
> 
> It would explain why hair of the dog works pretty well.



A lot of interesting info here
http://science.howstuffworks.com/life/human-biology/hangover2.htm

such as this quote(there is a lot more to it, but here is one of the basics) _W:censored:hen alcohol is consumed, it enters the bloodstream and causes the pituitary gland in the brain to block the creation of vasopressin (also known as the antidiuretic hormone). Without this chemical, the kidneys send water directly to the bladder instead of reabsorbing it into the body. This is why drinkers have to make frequent trips to the bathroom after urinating for the first time after drinking.
According to studies, drinking about 250 milliliters of an alcoholic beverage causes the body to expel 800 to 1,000 milliliters of water; that's four times as much liquid lost as gained. This diuretic effect decreases as the alcohol in the bloodstream decreases, but the aftereffects help create a hangover._


----------



## Gordoemt (Sep 7, 2013)

18ga with 1l of ns wide open and maybe follow up with a banana bag if you can snag one from an ER lol


----------



## bellatwain (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice advise from some people. I think I have to try that.


----------



## Rockies (Sep 20, 2013)

I read that in comic book guys voice.


----------



## EMT B (Sep 20, 2013)

Booze + bounce house = bad idea

I was DD for that party..it was messy


----------



## unleashedfury (Sep 20, 2013)

I am was a heavy drinker/partyer in my 20's. Its how I conceived 2 kids. :unsure: either way. I learned this regimen after a few nights of waking up and feeling like a total train wreck.

1. know what drinks will not agree with you. Avoids the puke fest 
2. hydrate before and pregame appropriately nice dinner, and hydrate accordingly 
3. Pedialyte before bed I learned this from watching disturbs M.O.B. documentary and pantera. Hell it actually mixes well with vodka. As does Gatorade. so you kill two birds with one stone for the overachievers.. 

I've been hangover free for quite some time now. Oh and on that note I also pace myself If I Know im gonna be out till 2am. "closing time in PA" I tend to pace my beverages throughout the night vs. slamming it down and being drunk at 10pm.


----------



## Rockies (Sep 20, 2013)

5 hours energy Extra Strength. But for the love of god dont get the regular one if your trying to cure a hangover. Only the extra strength works. And hurr durr drink plenty of water.


----------

